# You're all a bad influence!!



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

Before I came to this forum I was quite content with my 3 rats and 1 cat. Now I want guinea pigs and hamsters and rabbits and pygmy hedgehogs and gerbils and degus and more rats!! I can't afford to buy cages for them all!! 

You're all bad people! *smack bottoms*


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Please dont threaten me with a smacked bottom....Im kinky i'll have you know.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Smacked Bottoms...........


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

SMACKED Bots.....HUMMMMm :blush2:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Please dont threaten me with a smacked bottom....Im kinky i'll have you know.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes I agree, we have four more hamsters, two guinea pigs and a puppy since joining this forum.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't think i'm a bad influence  :aureola: Singing:


----------

